# Realtek 8111C Onboard problem



## hrvoje (Nov 6, 2010)

Didn't write in something in forum for a while but every day reader 

Here is the thing:
Some times, not always, when I restart computer,
my two network controllers on GA-X48-DS5 don't 
get recognized by windows 7 x64.
To solve that problem I have to shut down, 
unplug power cord from PSU press power button to discharge, 
and then they are recognized.

I'm wondering is it Windows or something with MBO?

Didn't try ti reinstall Win because to install all 
programs would take me 2 days.

Any ideas?


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 7, 2010)

What OS?
What type of connection? Router(model), switch, modem, power-line, etc.

Have you tried swapping cables?
Update to the latest bios?
Are you using the latest drivers?(if it gives you the options of Modify, repair or un-install when you run it, choose repair.  If the driver is newer it will replace it.)
Try setting the board to use the On-board H\W rom for the lan ports(page 43 of the manual)
The Windows Diagnostic Program from realtek is useful. You can set the adapters properties, test the cables, adapters, and other useful stuff.

Goto Device Manager and right click on the adapters.
Find the Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controllers, right click, click on properties.
And, in the properties, click on the power management tab... dis-able "Allow this computer to turn off the device to save power" on both adapters

Are you doing any O\C ?
If so, set it back to normal and, see if it will reproduce the problem.

What a\v and firewall are you using?
Turn them off and see if it still happens.

Have you made any hardware or software changes since the problem arose?
Revert back and test.

Eliminate the obvious possibilities, before thinking MB or hardware is going...
Good luck...


----------



## hrvoje (Nov 8, 2010)

Tnx for input,
OS is Win 7 x64, router Siemens Gigaset SX763 without any switches.
Did try changing cable and ports on router with no help.
Installed latest drivers (from Gigabyte site) and diagnostic tool witch says its OK 
when windows recognizes network adapters.

Ill try On-board H\W rom and power management.

I do overclock CPU and GPU.
CPU is running stable for a year, Q6600 @ 3.6 with TRUE 120,
GPU is HD5850 VTX reference with AC Twin turbo pro and I'm still finding stable clock 24/7.
Problems with network mostly occurs when GPU is too overclocked and computer freezes or alone restarts. 

I did overclocked before and it did restated before but didn't have network problems and that's whats bugging my...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 8, 2010)

as viper say did u try bios update the last one, u say i download drivers but son't say anything about bios, be sure last one is not beta


----------



## hrvoje (Nov 8, 2010)

Bios is last beta F8C and i updated it mounts ago, and problem occurred week ago..
Gonna try above mentioned resolutions when i get more time.. 
... at work now...


----------



## Bundy (Nov 8, 2010)

Do you have automatic updates set to "install updates automatically"? If so, it's possibly the microsoft driver overwriting the gigabyte one - and then you loose the LAN.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 9, 2010)

hrvoje said:


> Bios is last beta F8C and i updated it mounts ago, and problem occurred week ago..
> Gonna try above mentioned resolutions when i get more time..
> ... at work now...



and what about the one before it, try it


----------



## hrvoje (Nov 14, 2010)

well I finally resolved the problem,
first i loaded fail safe bios settings, 
and the overclocked CPU rasing only vcore 
i got few restarts with overclocked cpu but it didnt affected network like before,
i think the problem was in other voltages (fsb, mch, ect.) 

tnx all for replays


----------

